# Hoya PRO-1 Digital ND filter vs Hoya PRO ND filter



## Ladislav (Nov 19, 2014)

I ordered Hoya PRO-1 Digital ND8 filter and received Hoya PRO ND8 filter instead. When I asked for replacement, I was told that PRO-1 Digital version was discontinued and that regular PRO ND version is better anyway. Retailer is still willing to give me a refund but recommended me to keep the PRO ND version.

Any experience with this? My investigation so far is that PRO ND product line is newer product line and Hoya indeed does not mention PRO-1 Digital ND filters on their site. On the other hand PRO-1 Digital filters are mentioned to be exclusively for digital cameras which is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Ladislav. 
If you get a refund, will you be able to find/get the Pro-1, get the Pro cheaper else where? If not it seems an exercise in futility to go to the effort of getting a refund. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ladislav said:


> I ordered Hoya PRO-1 Digital ND8 filter and received Hoya PRO ND8 filter instead. When I asked for replacement, I was told that PRO-1 Digital version was discontinued and that regular PRO ND version is better anyway. Retailer is still willing to give me a refund but recommended me to keep the PRO ND version.
> 
> Any experience with this? My investigation so far is that PRO ND product line is newer product line and Hoya indeed does not mention PRO-1 Digital ND filters on their site. On the other hand PRO-1 Digital filters are mentioned to be exclusively for digital cameras which is what I'm looking for.


----------

